# Warning about Energy Healing



## MsPumpkin (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey,

I honestly just wanted to open up a topic about my horrible experience with energy healing (mostly Reiki) to warn everyone. I already had a mild form of depersonalization before I tried out this treatment, but after I went to a couple of session, right now, I honestly feel like I'm just not existing, just a soulless body and that's all, unable to connect to the self (thoughts, emotions, personality) or the environment.

So, my experience:

I went to try out Reiki in November. I found a seemingly caring, old guy, he had 30 years of experience with energy medicine, so I thought what could go wrong. How freaking naive I was. I think I had like 4 or 5 sessions and after every session I felt like a piece of my self just left, I felt my symptoms of depersonalization worsen (the analytical thinking, the inner monitoring, the numbness, the void, etc.) and I honestly felt like it just enlarged my ego. Like the worst parts of my personality have been brought out to the surface, and the positive just vanished.

Even after I left the treatment it got worse to the point where I just feel like... nothing? No inner voice, no thoughts, no emotions, no personality, just this... thing. Just the body and that's it (and this massive tension in my chest). Like I'm in a bubble, unable to reach my Self or the outer world, unable to connect to anything. Like a freaking vegetable. I also feel confused, spacey, even dumb. That's hardcore DP, am I right?

After several months I found a clinical psychologist who is also well-known about her spiritual knowledge and she informed me that people get all kinds of severe mental illnesses because of energy therapy. Now, the problem is not with the energy itself, but how the person uses it. He or she have to be totally clean and balanced to transmit energy, the healer has to know exactly what he or she is doing or otherwise they might directly put yucky things in you... I know this might sound ridiculous to some, but I am talking about actual demonic shit. I'm obviously not saying, that DP is caused by demonic possession, but that kind of influence CAN cause DP (I have seen some posts here from people who contemplated the same). Just be careful what you dabble with...


----------



## Doniado (May 7, 2019)

did you do meditation at the treatment?


----------



## MsPumpkin (Aug 29, 2018)

No, I didn't. I just had to lay down, and the guy did the traditional Reiki treatment on me.


----------



## Dancing_master (Jun 17, 2019)

I always thought that maybe it is the archons who are sucking on our soul (soul parasites basically..) and that causes DPDR, and you can get it when ur under the influence of drugs because that is how you connect to the spirit realm thats why ppl always get it from drugs... but then again who knows if it is real at all probably not even real. Maybe you just thought urself into DPDR or it was just a coincidence.


----------



## MsPumpkin (Aug 29, 2018)

I didn't think myself into DP during the Reiki treatment, I genuinely went there to find a cure for my problem, not to worsen it. I have been meeting with my clinical psychologist ever since, and she informed me that hundreds of people get from mild to severe mental illnesses from Energy Healing (Reiki, Theta Healing, etc.), transcendental meditation and drugs.,because all of these are direct "gateways" to these things.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Anything with the word "healing" is almost guaranteed to be bullshit.


----------



## Janez (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello! How you doing now? Is it better?


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

PerfectFifth said:


> Anything with the word "healing" is almost guaranteed to be bullshit.


why?


----------



## softconfessions (6 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> why?


Jaded much?


----------



## softconfessions (6 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> why?


Anyone who spouts ungrounded platitudes is certainly FULL of bs


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

softconfessions said:


> Anyone who spouts ungrounded platitudes is certainly FULL of bs


sorry dont get it


----------



## softconfessions (6 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> sorry dont get it


Smh
Then you never shall.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

softconfessions said:


> Smh
> Then you never shall.


wtf do you want? bitchass


----------



## softconfessions (6 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> wtf do you want? bitchass


I rest my case.


----------

